# Aperture for a Sony A200



## Eventer (Feb 19, 2010)

okay this is most likey a ridiculously dumb question - but does the F-number go below 5.6 on a Sony A200?? or am I just doing somthing wrong for it not to go below that? i see photos taken on like F 2 etc ad they look awesome! so am I on some weird setting or does it not go below 5.6?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 19, 2010)

Function of the lens, not the camera body... but yes, it's capable with a different lens.

When looking at lenses you'll see things on it like:

f/3.5-5.6
f/1.8
f/2.8
f/3.5-4.5

Etc...

These are the maximum apertures these lenses can handle, if you see f/3.5-5.6 that means it's a variable aperture zoom. An 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 lens would be f/3.5 at 18mm and f/5.6 at 55mm for example. If you see f/2.8 on an 18-50 lens that means it's a constant aperture lens that holds it's maximum aperture of f/2.8 throughout the range.

This doesn't mean they can't go smaller, such as f/22 - it just shows you the maximum.

I hope that helps.


----------



## matfoster (Feb 19, 2010)

not sure which lens you refer to. if you're using one of the kit lenses, at maximum focal-length, the minimum aperture is likely f5.6


----------



## Eventer (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooooh yep I totally get it now! Yeah my lens is 18-70 and it says "3.5-5.6" on it aswell I believe.
Thanks guys!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem!


----------

